# Dog hasnt eaten in over a week, been to vet need advise asap



## kbocaw (Apr 4, 2011)

We have a couple dogs all are up to dates on shots, including parvo vaccinations, and until recently have been generally healthy. We have two puppies staffordshire terrier mix that are 1 year 5 months old brother/sister. The boy started getting sick last week. He was vomiting through the weekend. We switched him to wet food and meds for stomach but he kept getting sick.

We took him to the vet and they took xrays no blockages or anything else wrong with him they gave him injections antibiotics exc. He threw up a couple times and we took him back and had his blood work checked and got him some more pills including anti vomiting pills. Hes gotten better on the vomiting but still very sad and we can not get him to eat. Weve tried dry and wet food, cooked chicken, and a bunch of other food he should normally jump at. Even putting it in his mouth he wont chew and once you let him be he puts it on floor. The only successful thing weve managed to do is leave water out for him and force him to drink pedia sure to try to get him some nutrients.


So a $600 vet bill shots and pills and hes still sick, any outside opinions would be appreciated....


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Are his teeth okay?


----------



## kbocaw (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes his teeth are fine no infections.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Did the vet check his mouth thoroughly, in case he has a splinter of wood in his gums/between his teeth, or a piece of a stick/bone caught on the roof of his mouth?

Was him temp normal?

Are his stools normal?

Have you tried boiling skinless, boneless chicken and rice and offering him that by hand? It's easy on the stomach, and dogs will usually eat it. If he will eat it, do tiny meals, several times a day of it for a few days, then gradually start adding in a little of his usual food. Or try pureeing it in a blender, with a little water to make a "slop" that he can lick up.

Does he have a head tilt, and seem off balance?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Let him fast for 24 hrs, then start him on a BLAND DIET, This means Boiled rice (white if it's just vomiting, brown if Diarrhea is present), for every cup of uncooked rice you make, you'll need to have 1lb of boneless chicken. You can boil the whole bird NO SALT, let it cool and peel the meat from the bone removing the skin, save the stock and cook the rice in that. Start with a very small amount (like 1/4 to 1/2 cup for a large breed) and work up as his appetite gains. 

Honestly if you're pushing too much at him it may be making his stomach feel worse and sometimes the stomach needs a 'reset' with nothing in it. Just make sure he gets plenty of fluids (you could reserve the chicken stock and see if he'll drink it while fasting) Also if there is Diarrhea you might add about a 1/4 c of canned pumpkin to the mix.


----------



## kbocaw (Apr 4, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> Did the vet check his mouth thoroughly, in case he has a splinter of wood in his gums/between his teeth, or a piece of a stick/bone caught on the roof of his mouth?
> 
> Was him temp normal?
> 
> ...




His temp was normal, and his teeth were checked. Hes peed but no stools recently, hasnt been eating. We tried rice he didnt care for it. When he first started getting sick he ate a little wet food and chicken but that was when he first got sick. He hasnt eaten anything





cshellenberger said:


> Let him fast for 24 hrs, then start him on a BLAND DIET, This means Boiled rice (white if it's just vomiting, brown if Diarrhea is present), for every cup of uncooked rice you make, you'll need to have 1lb of boneless chicken. You can boil the whole bird NO SALT, let it cool and peel the meat from the bone removing the skin, save the stock and cook the rice in that. Start with a very small amount (like 1/4 to 1/2 cup for a large breed) and work up as his appetite gains.
> 
> Honestly if you're pushing too much at him it may be making his stomach feel worse and sometimes the stomach needs a 'reset' with nothing in it. Just make sure he gets plenty of fluids (you could reserve the chicken stock and see if he'll drink it while fasting) Also if there is Diarrhea you might add about a 1/4 c of canned pumpkin to the mix.


Hes fasted for a week now. He hasnt eaten anything at all. Hes had pediasure recently at most and I had to use a turkey baster to get him to drink it just so he doesnt dehydrate and has some nutrients. Giving him his pills is diffcult too He wont eat anything, ive tried variations of everything and its been days. He started getting sick on right before the weekend, like the 25th of march and threw up quite a bit. Was in the vets office that monday or tuesday and again later in the week (thursday). He hasnt touched anything since then.


Im getting very worried and the vet hasnt been any help.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

What does your vet say about him not eating? Maybe it's time to seek out a second opinion if you don't feel your current vet is helping much?


----------



## kbocaw (Apr 4, 2011)

She listed various reasons that he could not be eating but didnt find anything in his blood work or obstructions that would cause it. And when he comes and lays next to your his stomach rumbles like hes hungry he just wont eat. We were going to try yet another vet but wanted to see about posting here to see if any one had some other ideas, after a recent injury and now an outrageous pet bill bank account is dwindling away quickly :-\ All his tests came back "fine" and only real diagnosis was a possible stomach virus in which she gave him some injections for.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

But what did she suggest you do to help stimulate his appetite? I think there is something you can get for that? 

It's so frustrating our puppers simply can't tell us what's bothering them :/ Maybe get some stinky canned tripe - my Dane does back flips over that. Apart from that, I'm out of ideas. Maybe someone else here will have more suggestions. I can certainly sympathize though - hang in there.


----------



## kbocaw (Apr 4, 2011)

She really didnt say  and ill keep my fingers crossed that we get some more ideas, definitely getting worried and not being able to do anything to get him to eat is frustrating.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I would be at another vet by now yours sounds useless.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Get him to a different vet ASAP, he may need to be tube fed but I'd want an examination of his Esophogus to be sure theres no irritation to cause it to be painful to swallow. Also, not everything shows up on an Xray and sometimes it takes a while for toxins to show up and do damage to cause blood work to send up a red flag.


----------



## kbocaw (Apr 4, 2011)

The most we have been able to find out as of now was elevated white blood cells, so theres an apparent infection. Hes been on antibiotics all for e past week and anti vommiting pills that he just ran out of. He will drink from time to time and I help for a bit more liquidy food processer creations. but hes still noticeably skinny from the dog he was two weeks ago. use to love to go out back and play catch, play with the other dogs, walks, exc. he was perfectly fine one day then that night it just happened.


We will try to scrape enough together to get him to a new vet to hope for something else. All this money nothings been done, hes suffering and its breaking me down which no one would guess, trying to stay strong for them


thats it i get to get off of here for now :Cry:


----------



## kbocaw (Apr 4, 2011)

Just a quick update. We went back for another xray and barium. We only ended up having to do the xray a small lump started to be visible and they found what we intiially expected but couldnt find proof of. He has a blockage in his large intestine and is schedule for surgery tomorrow morning.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank God you got him back there! Sending good wishes for a successful surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm SOO glad it was found, hopefully things will get better and he'll be back to his old self in no time. Make sure you post pics of the little trouble maker so we can ooh and aah over him once he's mended!


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Happy to read this update! Lots of positive vibes for the surgery tomorrow morning


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm a little late to this thread but glad you found the culprit! I hope the surgery goes well with a quick recovery.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad that you found out what was up, I was going to suggest you have him scoped. I work for Nutro, but I'm also working for a natural pet food store in my town. We have a lady who tried every food in the store trying to find something her dog could keep down. He turned out to pet really allergic to very strange foods but she may still have to get him scoped because he still throws up from time to time. But anyway, I'm really glad to hear that the vet found the blockage, hopefully your little man will be back to himself in no time, best wishes.


----------

